# Acceptance rate? Should be more like "decent offer rate" on the part of the app!



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

The acceptance rate I have on Uber Eats is pretty much a function of the percentage of the offers I'm given that are worthwhile for me to take, will actually make me money after expenses, and pay enough for my time as well. The same would apply on any other app.

The app companies are, it seems with most other drivers besides me on here, pelting drivers with crap offer after crap offer, lowering the drivers' AR through no fault of their own, and then oftentimes punishing them for it. Even the Uber Eats I do, I've read about, in some markets, takes away up-front dropoff location info if the driver's AR is less than 3 out of the last 10 offers, or 30%. I'm not shown an AR or told what it's over, nor cancellation rate. I still worry about losing up-front dropoff location info if I do go below 30%, even though I'm at ~75% now. Uber just isn't offering me very many deliveries for less than $5, which is my absolute minimum for any delivery! (UE does include up-front tips in the offers - I don't know about DD or GH for sure, though they'd better do so as well!) If UE were to suddenly start offering me a bunch of no-tip offers below $5, though, the rumored punishment could still come for me.

So UE is treating me well right now, but if that starts going south, my lower AR would be really more of a reflection of Uber's offer behavior towards me, and if Uber were to then punish me for it, I might actually have to try stacking GH, and then if necessary DD, on it. The fact that I don't stack right now helps my AR as well.

Cancellation rate would be more between me and the restaurants. For my most common cancellation reason, I have a certain amount of patience, but restaurants are also responsible for timing orders right to avoid either extreme of drivers waiting too long and orders waiting too long for drivers while they get cold. (That last one is partly the app companies paying drivers too little of a base fare, so the low- and no-tip orders just sit as driver after driver declines!)


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

1. Uber upfront tip does not mean you get that tip and the client can still take the money back on UberEats part up to an hour whereas Dash and Hub you get your tip and on Dash it could be more than what you agreed on.

2. I live in Houston and if Uber took away the destination part of rides and eats then no one would drive for them because the pay is not even worth it.

You get bombarded with many two dollar offers and when you get a five dollar one it is usually ten miles or even fifteen mile deliveries…

So Uber is the worst app in Houston and it is better to drive Dash, Hub or Favor…


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm in the Kalamazoo, MI market, so my market is probably completely different from yours.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

VanKalDriver said:


> I'm in the Kalamazoo, MI market, so my market is probably completely different from yours.


Different regions have different rules and pay…

I can see my destination here in Houston, San Antonio and Austin but in smaller areas like Beaumont and other smaller cities you can not see the destination on X…

They tried that if you decline more than five out of ten jobs for eats you will lose your information in San Antonio but stopped it seeing driver’s did not care.

Uber does these things if they know the region will obey their warnings but if a region like Houston does not they just toss the rules seeing they usually lack the driver’s here…

Also pay is different from Houston to San Antonio to Austin and you make more in San Antonio and Austin than you do in Houston…


----------

